

How to obtain logins for websites which require registration - Tasm
http://www.makeuseof.com/dir/login2-me-free-logins-for-websites/

======
sjf
How is this different to bugmenot? In fact, Bugmenot is easier to use because
you can use the firefox extension to fill in the username/password fields.

~~~
Tasm
I think not all use their firefox extension. Here I like the cleaner interface

~~~
loderuner
And not all users use FireFox :)

------
barredo
There was an Spanish-language project for these things called: "Proyecto
Lalala" (Lalala project) which encourage users to register accounts with
'lalala' as user and passwords in every crappy website that required user
registration and avoid frustration to other users.

Then, if you only need a quick auth to get some info, you just logged in with
'lalala' (or create the user if it wasn't created)

~~~
Tasm
There is no problem for webmasters to find and delete 'lalala' accounts

~~~
eli
It's also no problem to track how many different logins per day an account
gets and figure out which are being shared.

------
Semiapies
And moments after loading the page, it throws a registration request in my
face. Ah, irony.

------
gdp
Mildly unethical at the very least, in breach of terms and conditions in the
average case, criminal in the worst case (depending on the laws of your
country around unauthorised access to computer systems).

This isn't a specific criticism of this site, as such, but rather on all such
sites that try to save people time by providing generic logins.

Not that you shouldn't do it. It's just worth thinking about, y'know?

~~~
gradschool
Can you elaborate on the ethical aspect? My first reaction is to favor
anonymizing services but I would like to understand both sides of the issue.

~~~
gdp
In providing a (usually) free service, there is some understanding that you
will provide certain genuine information about yourself in exchange for that
service, in the form a registration/signup. By using a generic account, you
are circumventing this exchange.

Sure, there's a good argument for anonimity, but it's give-and-take in the
virtual world. You're basically getting something for nothing and robbing the
site owner of their ability to proscribe the means by which new users are
given access to the site.

~~~
KWD
Sorry, but very few websites have the need to have full demographic detail
(name, address, dob, etc.) on who I am. I assume many use it to establish
demographic profiles for basing advertising rates, or more nefariously, sell
off to direct marketers.

Also, that any data I provide about myself is stored in some other
persons/companies database, with some unknown level of security, you will
never get real information about me unless I have a real sense of trust of the
website, and there is an obvious need for the information related to use of
the website.

~~~
gdp
That's fine, but even the ability to link one distinct user to your behaviour
on the site may be valuable data for the site.

------
zandorg
I use a special 'guest' account with the NYT, which is the exact same 'back
door' login a friend used to login at University! And I didn't set up the
account, just found it by mistake!

